#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Αστοχία εδάφους και κατάρρευση πολυόροφου κτιρίου στην Κίνα

## zavi@tee.gr

Δείτε πώς ένα πολυόροφο κτίριο στην Κίνα οδηγήθηκε στην κατάρρευσή του.Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να απομονώσω τις φωτό και η εικόνα φαίνεται μικρή.Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε κ από εδώ.

----------

